# New Beretta



## dlawson (Jul 7, 2014)

My friend inherited an 80 series Beretta and needs some help identifying model number in the 80 series in order to purchase slimmer grip panels for his wife. It's a .380, so his amateur research tells him it's an 84. Is that correct? Also, grips are available on the Beretta website for an 84FS specifically. Is there a definitive way to determine the exact model of his .380? Would the grip panels for the 84FS fit any 84? He thanks you in advance for your expertise.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

dlawson said:


> My friend inherited an 80 series Beretta and needs some help identifying model number in the 80 series in order to purchase slimmer grip panels for his wife. It's a .380, so his amateur research tells him it's an 84. Is that correct? Also, grips are available on the Beretta website for an 84FS specifically. Is there a definitive way to determine the exact model of his .380? Would the grip panels for the 84FS fit any 84? He thanks you in advance for your expertise.


No, not correct, could be a model 83, 85 or 86 as well. The 84 has a double stacked magazine with a 13 round capacity, while the 83 and 85 have a single stacked magazine with seven and eight round capacity respectively, and resultant thinner grips. The 84 and 85 have a 3.81" barrel, while the 83 has a 4" barrel. The model 86 is also chambered for the .380 ACP (9 mm Short) cartridge, but differs significantly from other models in the series, because it has a redesigned front end with a tip-up barrel that hinges at the muzzle to open the breech. This allows the shooter to load a cartridge directly into the chamber and not have to operate the slide.

As far as grip interchangeability between the 80 series of pistols, I don't know, better call first before ordering or someone else may chime in with an answer. One thing for certain is that they are all "Cheetah's".


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I personally love the 84. I think it is the best looking .380 ever made, and it feels really good. Never shot one, but love the feel and look.


----------

